# Is HGVC VIP program offer a good deal?



## happymom2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi all,
Last week I attended and declined a timeshare presentation by HGVC at the Parc Soleil location in Orlando.  At the end, I was offered a 7000 point VIP package for approximately $1700 to either Orlando, Vegas, New York or Hawaii. 

I know that I can purchase a HGVC timeshare on the resale market.  I am not interested in a long term commitment, or paying annual maintenance fees.   would like to take a single one week trip to Hawaii.

My question is if this VIP offer is a good deal as a stand alone package as compared with purchasing the vacation directly through Hilton, Travelocity, Trip Adviser, etc?  (I also thought about trying to buy a single week on Ebay or a resale market of some kind.)  I would be willing to endure another sales pitch if I was getting a week stay in Hawaii for a significant reduction off average retail prices.

I am interested in a 2 bedroom place that my husband and I can share with my parents for a week (M-Sun) in one of the Hawaii locations.


----------



## yumdrey (Jan 23, 2011)

To be honest, I have never used VIP package, but I pay $800 for my 7000 HGVC points each year. So it doesn't look like a good deal to me.
7000 HGVC points is a one week vacation in a 2BR unit during platinum season. I believe you can rent a week for less than what Hilton offered to you.


----------



## julieandtheboys (Jan 24, 2011)

We did the VIP program. We were offered the first trip to Hawaii at the Waikaloa Resort, something like 6 nights for $800. A typical hotel room, they threw in a car and $200 for another trip. And then go on the sales talk. Forget the time share concept. We were not going to get a deal like that any other way. We went with the kids and had a great time.

At the sales pitch we came away buying the same VIP package you have. This time the stay would be at King's Land, a two bedroom condo. Gorgeous place. Another sales pitch is involved. We will go this summer and since buying it we are no longer interested in buying into this system, even on the resale market. I just am thinking of it as a reasonable deal on a fabulous location. I may have found a cheaper rate by renting the week from an owner, but given the quality of the location my average of $270 a night doesn't look bad to me. Now that I know what I know, if we want to return I will look at renting an owner's week. Whatever.

Sounds also like you have already purchased the vacation. Don't sweat it. Have a great time in Hawaii. It is a fabulous property. Enjoy!


----------



## RichardL (Jan 24, 2011)

Analysis any purchase as apple to apple.  $1700 is your total cost for 7,000 pts, which is a enough for a 2 bedroom at the Hilton Hawaiian Village during Platinum season or a 2 bedroom premium during gold season.  This is worth about $2500-$3,000 on the retail market, and I expect it does not expire.

If you were to buy a timeshare as an owner, you would pay $1200 in maintenance and have paid out the purchase price; escrow, transfer costs, and each year have the maintenance fee obligation, so the $1700 deal seems to have advantages.

The last option is a timeshare renter here on tug.  The cost may or may not be greater than $1700 that is up to you to select.  You can choose between more locations than just  Hilton and that may be helpful.  Why not look at this option first, and see what the cost and selection is.  Then you can eliminate it or consider it more closely.

Bottom line, life is short, enjoy your trips; and keep it as simple as possible.


----------



## hockeybrain (Jan 30, 2011)

I did the VIP before I bought resale three years later.   As other posters explained, for a one shot deal to Hawaii it will be a good vacation.   Have a great time.


----------



## tealeaf (Jan 16, 2013)

We were in the same situation (Parc Soleil and took the VIP offer).  However, when I read the documentation, I noticed that the cancellation penalties are steep.  The closer you get to your booking date, the more the penalties are - including the entire $1695 you paid.  I also noticed that you can cancel within 10 days of having signed the agreement.  We did just that.  We mailed in the cancellation letter but they had not received it.  The person I spoke with gave me an email address and fax to ensure it got there quicker (you can call (866) 836-4482 to get that info).  He also told me that the salesman should have given me that info.  The salesman not only didn't tell me that but he never told me about the chance to cancel and the penalties for cancelling.  I also realized that I had signed that I read pages 2 (maybe 3) but never actually received these (my fault for not reading that).  

We cancelled because we didn't want to lose that much money if for some reason we had to cancel.  You never know what can happen to cause this and we didn't want to take a chance.  In addition, we felt that if they hid this information from us, why should we give them another chance and trust them to begin with.  

I think the stay is probably worth it but not worth losing all that money.

Good luck.



happymom2 said:


> Hi all,
> Last week I attended and declined a timeshare presentation by HGVC at the Parc Soleil location in Orlando.  At the end, I was offered a 7000 point VIP package for approximately $1700 to either Orlando, Vegas, New York or Hawaii.
> 
> I know that I can purchase a HGVC timeshare on the resale market.  I am not interested in a long term commitment, or paying annual maintenance fees.   would like to take a single one week trip to Hawaii.
> ...


----------

